# 2 Match Strike Success



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A little easier this way but not as easy as you might think this was still a difficult task to complete. I will still be tryibg the other way with the five inch gap between the two.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, Hawk!!! We all knew you could get it eventually.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hahahha taaa daaa you did it, and i could hear the joy in your laugh, congratulations


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

WOWZA! Another pro shot!!! I hope to achieve this by some time in my life


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, good shot Hawk.... now for the separated challenge, yes?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot. What was the distance?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Lol, good shot Hawk.... now for the separated challenge, yes?


OH DEFINATELY WILL KEEP TRYING WITH THEM FIVE INCHES APART,


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Grats, Hawk!
Had a hunch side-by-side would be more doable.


----------

